# broken pelvis



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope. I never even knew you could break something that way. It sounds like a long time to be in pain even before finding out  feel better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It may have been the action of cantering that made you realize something wasn't right? A friend came off a horse and xrays revealed an old disk fracture. It had never bothered her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am amazed that you would break it while cantering. It must have been cracked from something else, and the cantering just completed the crack. I think I cracked my pelvis 2010 fall. It still hurts if I do things that put a strong muscular pull on the pelvis, it hurts in the pubic area . There is a joint there that can move a little but should normally be fairly firm. this now moves more freely than it should, due to hitting the dirt at a canter two years ago.


----------



## clio (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I lost my rhythm, Im not the most elegant rider, as the horse and saddle came up I went down with a thud and got the most awful pain. Couldnt of been very pleasent for the horse either but think he forgave me as he didnt try and throw me off or anything he just carried on bless him. I beginning to think im too old to try and get back into riding, I went loads when younger and a year ago at 43 I decided I wanted to get back into it, at first I hurt my back and had to wait several weeks for it to be better before I tried again. Now its my pelvis which had made me question if I should just give it up.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldn't say totally giving up, maybe just a less strenuous discipline? A friend of mine switched from chasing cows to leisurely walk/trot trail rides after she broke her shoulder and decided 45 was beyond roping cattle  she's naughty though so I still catch her cutting cows sometimes lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Please don't think you are too old. I am 54, and I ride several times a week. If your bones are easily broken, could you have osteoporosis? You can get a bone scan done. Also, when I was in my middle 20's, I broke my fibula. I miss-stepped and it just broke. I was not old. I didn't twist it. It just broke. It never happened again. You will no doubt need to get all well from this fracture before riding, but don't give up.

My farrier is 64, and he still does roping. He competes in rodeos.


----------



## clio (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, ive got an appointment with doc as not happy that they never offered me a bone density scan, i went through or should i say going through a early menopause so I think I should be check for brittle bone! If I have then at least I know to take it easy, its loads better but its still uncomfortable. My canter isnt very good unless its galloping along the beach which is done jockey style. I love a good canter but know I should be sensible which Im not good at being.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would ask for a bone density test. My sister has osteoporosis and has from about age 50. I on the other hand have good bone density. It is worth checking for sure.


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

My husband was 56 when he got bucked off a horse (later found out horse was born w/irreparable back problems), broke pelvis in 3 places. He did heal and rides his other TWH w/o pain. You can do it, do not give up. It may mean adjusting your style and maybe even your breed of horse.


----------



## Bluette92 (Jul 3, 2012)

Only you can know if you should stick with riding or not. But, be sure to give your pelvis the time it needs to heal! I see many people return to riding too soon after injury or surgery, just to have a set back. Ask your doc what exercises you can do to keep yourself in shape while you heal. Improved fitness will also likely improve your ability to sit with your horse at canter in the future!


----------

